# 21 epic expert



## hojojj (Apr 30, 2021)

Just recently bought a slightly used 21 Epic Expert. It came w a 180mm front rotor and I'm questioning if that's correct. The spesh website doesn't give that spec. Can anyone comment on that? Thanks


----------



## robbbery (Jan 12, 2021)

I'm seeing in various sources online that the epic evo and epic hardtail both come with a 180 up front for 2021. I found no info on the regular epic, but it seems like a good chance that it came with a 180 too. Do you not like it?


----------



## hojojj (Apr 30, 2021)

Thanks! Just bought the bike. Im going to ride it today. I've owned several epics and never seen a 180 rotor, so I was curious. I appreciate your leg work.


----------



## robbbery (Jan 12, 2021)

That's super exciting, have a great ride! My Scott scale has a 180/160 setup, which I'm quite pleased with. Hope you like the brakes, but I'm sure it's easy to change out if you don't.


----------

